# Titan's Recent Stuff



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Titan's Recent Stuff - Mar 16, Librarian, Daemonette conversions*

Been doing some more painting lately, Figured I'd start a thread to show you guys, hope you like them:

High Marshal Helbrecht









Pre-heresy Emperor's Children Test Models









Pre-Heresy Luna Wolves

















Blood Angels Shrike Stand in









My Custom Chapter - White Hands
Belial









Heavy Weapons (multimeltas made from terminator heavy flamers, land speeder melta and regular tactical marines)

















Blood Angels Brother Claudio


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

excellent work +rep


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Superb painting and conversions, especially the heresy era stuff!

Rep, baby yeah!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Excellent!! +rep.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome. Love the luna wolves they are very neat and look great. Keep up the great work.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mate, it is all good. Love the pre heresy models and the multimelta conversions in particular. The painting is outstanding. The luna wolves look like they belong on the cover of a HH book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice work. As said, the Luna Wolves look cool. Very smooth finish. +rep.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Crikey, you've really exceeded the limit on the amount of awesome you can fit in one post.

All of your stuff looks great, but my favourites would have to be the Emperor's children and your white hands. That colour scheme is drop dead gorgeous.

How do you get so much vibrancy from your blue?

+rep provided we can see some more of your chapter :wink:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Love those lunar wolves and the multimelta conversions you got goin' +rep indeed. Now I need to see more!


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

woah!:shok::victory: This definately deserves my rep.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Crikey, you've really exceeded the limit on the amount of awesome you can fit in one post.


i second this motion!

+rep from me


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys! glad you like them, especially the luna wolves as they've been a dream project of mine since reading horus rising

Varakir: the blue was achieved with a simple layer of regal blue with an enchanted blue highlight


----------



## EuroChild (Feb 4, 2010)

Mate, those multi-meltas. My mouth watered.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

these look awsome very clean painting, just not sure on the blood angel terminator though


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

And update on my painting:

first, I converted some nids out of Skull Pass spiders. I will be using them as either Zoanthropes or "psychic" hive guard depending on the game. I made them look different enough from either species that as long as I tell my opponent what they are, there wont be confusion. Also, a lictor...


















Second, the Emperor of Mankind.

He was painting for practice painting gold (for when the blood angels get released)
I'll be using him as a daemon prince in my pre-heresy luna wolves army using CSM rules









This brings me once step closer to having a fully painted cast to the greatest fight in the history of the imperium


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Dude! Your made the Emperor!? I'd imagine him to be bigger but he looks absolutley stunning.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have the emp and horus....

You are in my coolbook.

Rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Simply... amazing. Beautiful work. What is Horus's body originally from? I don't recognise it.

+rep, again.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

raging nerd-gasim!!!!!!!


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

haha thanks guys!

unfortunately I didn't make the emperor, or horus. Both were bought from hobby enthusiasts over eBay.

The emperor is actually quite large, thats a 40mm base he's standing on. the average space marine model only goes up to about his waist


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

how much for the emperor? because i SO want him. +rep


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Double Post!

I spent quite a few hours working on him last night and finally polished him off.

I tried a new type of highlighting where i placed a lot of emphasis on the corners on the model

Overall, I'm not too happy with the color pallet. It feels a little childish and amateur to me because of all the pure colors I used. I'm really happy with the blue, but the addition of another primary color and a secondary color confuses my eye and i don't know where to look. however, i wanted him to match the rest of the army and these are the colors used in the rest of the army. I'm definitely going to add some freehand to his shoulder pad at some point, but taking a break from him for now.

Let me know what you guys think.









And here are all my Space Hulk termis so far. I know, I've only painted 3 in the many months since release...









And just a random throw in, here are some fiend/seeker conversions I did out of the new plastic daemonettes and some skull pass spiders


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I Like the librarian very much. you say childish, i say cartoony/comic/manga style. its very difficult to get a flat pure colour like that without using a spray gun and avoiding streaks in unwanted places. Deamonettes are a great conversion  +rep


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

really nice painting, keep up the good work:good:


----------

